# Burton c60 or Burton c02?



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I rode the 2011 C02s. They weren't bad by any means, but I didn't find anything special enough to justify it's price tag. It is super light, but that's about it.

I'd much rather pick up a pair of Rome Targas. I'll even take another pair of Flow NXT-FSE's over a C02 (and I already I have one).

Other bindings I would choose over it:

Ride Double Agent
Ride Double Agent Snowboard Bindings 2011

Ride SPI
Ride SPI Mens Snowboard Bindings 2011

K2 Auto Uprise
K2 Uprise Mens Snowboard Bindings 2011


C02's are popular though, I won't deny that. We already sold our inventory of those and Targas.

Still, Targa > C02


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

I have heard alot about the double agents. I can get the burtons cheaper then 260$ though.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

snowboardr77 said:


> I have heard alot about the double agents. I can get the burtons cheaper then 260$ though.


Nice. 09 or 10 model?

Go for it then. A lower price makes them better


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

They are 2010's.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

snowboardr77 said:


> They are 2010's.


Go for it brah! Unless you can find cheaper Targas


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

Do you like the double agents that much more? I would only save like 25$


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

To be honest, I haven't had a chance to try the Double Agents. I have tried many other Ride bindings and I am a big fan to say the least. I love the SPI's and the Agents can be stiffer than those. What I like about the Agents is that you can change the flex of straps and the cant in the footbed ie wedgie.

Same with Targas. They are very adjustable as well. As far as I know, what you get is what you get with the C02's.


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

Thank you for all your advice. I might be rethinking...lol What about the c60's????


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

snowboardr77 said:


> Thank you for all your advice. I might be rethinking...lol What about the c60's????


I've only handled the c60's. Didn't get to ride them. They were super light. My friend has those and loves them though. Again the price thing for me haha.


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

I hear ya on the price tag!


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

I love my CO2s for a freeride binding! Super stable, responsive, and very comfy. Problem is, I have a reduced footprint boot now that is a little too small for the binding, so I'm thinking about letting them go. I sent ya a PM, let me know if you might be interested in them!


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

I am selling a pair of brand new 2010 C60's size Large in white. PM if anyone is interested


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

I have a pair of CO2's on a Burton Malolo and I love that setup for powder days, very comfortable and responsive. The CO2's were the best $50 I ever spent on snowboard gear.


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

50$...??????? WTF! Where?


----------

